# Call of Duty: Black Ops



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

So....

Who here plays it???

I play it on my PC

Heres a video if me owning


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

I play it on 360. Just finished playing about 2mins ago. Went all the way up to level 50 and decided to go to prestige 1. If you do that though you loose everything but your playercards. Kinda sucks "for a little prestige."


----------



## KBS1664 (Nov 9, 2010)

war games are getting pretty boring for me. It's the same thing over and over. I tried playing but I couldn't get into it.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm currently 9th prestige lvl 40. And yes I'm addicted to this game lol!


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

gmachine19 said:


> I'm currently 9th prestige lvl 40. And yes I'm addicted to this game lol!


omg you are hardcore! I just did prestige just because. Now I don't really care what I do. I don't want to go over and over again to get to 15th. The only thing I do now is run around with duel pistols and knife people when they are not looking lol


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

i play on ps3 sometimes... not bad but i get annoyed how slow the loading and what not gets. it was never like that for me on mw2


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes it was a step down compared to mw2. But hopefully they will fix it when the new patch comes out.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

snow said:


> omg you are hardcore! I just did prestige just because. Now I don't really care what I do. I don't want to go over and over again to get to 15th. The only thing I do now is run around with duel pistols and knife people when they are not looking lol


Hehe I find it a lot easier to level up in this game so I just kept going


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

I play it on the 360. To be honest It really doesnt appeal to me. but all my friends play it.


----------



## curtisonrad19 (Oct 31, 2010)

I play at my friends house on his 360. One thing i really like about it is they now have 2 person online. 

Noobtube FTW!


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

just got it for my 360.. actually just got 360 so I could paly this with my friends haha.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

I like this add.
It has a lot of famous people in it.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

I like that ad too!!!


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is an eater egg which is very interesting. Everyone was wondering what would happen if you shot all the heads off, turns out it's just music, still cool though.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

I love that song


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

i like battlefeild games . specialy bad company 2 . little more realistic


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Check this link out. This it currently my best score in the game. Oh and ignore the chat. People always say that when they get owned HARD. Highest Kills Thread


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

wow, 135-24. Are you sure you are not modding,lol. That's really good. Best I have is also on nuketown but it's only 45-14. It crazy on nuketown, the map is so small.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nope. I used 2 attack helis, 2 chopper gunner, and 1 Gun ship


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

bad company 2 is awesome i play that sometimes, havent tried this yet


----------



## KBS1664 (Nov 9, 2010)

jkam said:


> just got it for my 360.. actually just got 360 so I could paly this with my friends haha.


You MUST play gears of war if you haven't already done so. Great game


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

KBS1664 said:


> You MUST play gears of war if you haven't already done so. Great game


yeah I plan on getting that series and the mass effect series. All the other games I can play on my PS3...


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

That reminds me, I still have to play mass effect series too!


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

one of my fav games was F.E.A.R almost like a combo of rainbow six and silent hill


----------



## jenle (Apr 24, 2010)

I played the previous one a bit. And tried out the Zombie killing in Black Ops. I don't have the actual game though.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Zombies is just plain fun lol!


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Just had my best game so far. 
37-0!
I used standard Ak47, no attachments 
for 2nd duel pythons.

I also found out a new really good weapon set. I'm not big on shot guns but the HS-10 with the duel attachment works really well. It's not a common set-up. I'm one of the only ones I have seen use this but on places for close combat it's super handy.


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

I can't play without the RDS attachment


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

i just got call of duty 2 and the veitnam expansion for my newgaming pc wow is so cool but hard to get use to the new set up they have


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm finally prestige 15 woot! Gold camos here I come!


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

You are epic gmachine19. I have not even seen a 15th yet, not even in prestige lobbies. I'm at 5th prestige now at rank 50. I don't think I'm going to go up anymore as right now I have all my fav guns and camos. To me it's not worth going all that way. I'd rather go back to playing GTA.


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

how many people do you play against in this game at one time?


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

It depends on what you play. Team deatmatches usually allow the most to play with/ against you. I think it's like 12 or so? I'm not really sure as I never pay attention to that. I usually just play in the prestige lobbies or private matches.

Yesterday I began the main storyline as so far I have only played online and it's not that bad. I watched an lp on the main storyline so I get it and there is lots are action, so much that it can get complicated. It pretty hard and I'm just playing on normal. I can't imagine what veteran is like...


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Do you play it on your computer, i just bought a new computer with top of the line everything, do i need more than a mouse and a keyboard?


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

I play it on xbox 360 but I believe gmachine19 plays it on pc.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

snow said:


> You are epic gmachine19. I have not even seen a 15th yet, not even in prestige lobbies. I'm at 5th prestige now at rank 50. I don't think I'm going to go up anymore as right now I have all my fav guns and camos. To me it's not worth going all that way. I'd rather go back to playing GTA.


It's called unemployed lol!



donjuan_corn said:


> Do you play it on your computer, i just bought a new computer with top of the line everything, do i need more than a mouse and a keyboard?


I have top of the line on everything too but black ops takes a toll on any computer BEFORE the patch. It should work for you. I had little problems when I played the game. Add me  gmachine19


----------



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

I play but on PS3....


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Remembered this thread and just thought I would post up this new video. Trying out my new dazzle...
It's a bit of everything...


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Dude, nice video. Love it when the gun shots are timed to the beat. 

For some reason, the only thing I play now is sniper servers... L96A1 FTW!


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

I play it on PS3....aka BARUMBADO


----------



## 24/7 (Apr 21, 2010)

snow said:


> Remembered this thread and just thought I would post up this new video. Trying out my new dazzle...
> It's a bit of everything...


Ahhh Jungle one of my Fav places 
PS3 for me, multiple accounts


----------



## 24/7 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bien Lim said:


> I play it on PS3....aka BARUMBADO


PM'd user name Bien


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

24/7 said:


> Ahhh Jungle one of my Fav places
> PS3 for me, multiple accounts


It is a good map but not so good anymore for snipers as the sniping spots on that map are known by everyone now.
IMO the map, Grid is the best for sniping.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

BTW today they uploaded the first MW3 trailer. It had over 100,000 views in less than 1 hour.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm gonna wait for a week before I buy it. Gonna check if there's a tonne of bugs like BLOPS in PC. But damn it looks good! I hope they continue the whole soap, makarov story!


----------

